# Dornier Do-26



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)

*1938 - Do26 - Transocean Flying Boat*
The Do 26 – a cantilever all-metal high-wing monoplane – had been developed for direct North and South Atlantic mail flights by Deutsche Lufthansa. Since the flying boat was not designed for catapult launches and landing in high seas other than in emergencies, the characteristic sponsons of the Dornier flying boats had been replaced by floats under the wings which could be retracted aerodynamic layout increased the speed and range of the aircraft. The wing consisted of a rectangular center section with the pronounced V-shape carrying two nacelles for the four engines mounted in tandem, as well as two trapezoid outer wing sections. 
All sections were covered with Dural sheets. The ailerons and flaps were located behind the trailing edge. The powerplant consisted of 600 HP Junkers 205 E engines with reduction gears, operating with crude oil. The front propeller were driven directly while the rear propellers were driven via an extension shaft. The rear engine including their extension shafts, rotated upward through 10° in order to protect the propellers against splash water. The two-step hull with several bulkheads was subdivided in a nose station for maritime equipment, a mail and cargo hold, the flight deck, a communications and navigation station, a fuel hold, a second mail hold, a crew room, a galley and a lavatory.
First flight on 21 May 1938.
*Specification* 

CREW 4
ENGINE 4 x Jumo 205C, 440kW
WEIGHTS
Take-off weight 20000 kg 44093 lb
Empty weight 10200 kg 22487 lb
DIMENSIONS
Wingspan 30.0 m 98 ft 5 in
Length 24.5 m 80 ft 5 in
Height 6.9 m 23 ft 8 in
Wing area 120.0 m2 1291.67 sq ft
PERFORMANCE
Max. speed 335 km/h 208 mph
Cruise speed 310 km/h 193 mph
Ceiling 4600 m 15100 ft
Range w/max.fuel 9000 km 5592 miles

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

Do 26, construction of the four JUMO 205-engines, the back-engines

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## polo1112 (Oct 11, 2017)

Very interesting subject and documents. Bravo !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 11, 2017)

Well done!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 18, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Graeme (Nov 26, 2017)

Very nice pics John.
I'm pretty sure though the machine in post #14 is French - the SUD-EST LeO H-470.

Lioré et Olivier LeO H-470 Hydravion de patrouille par Aviafrance

Not sure what that is in the background far left. CAMS 37?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2017)

I agree on the LeO H-470. But the one in the background isn't the CAMS-37 IMHO. The flying boat had the cockpit canopy with its back fairing together with round windows there, attached at the fuselage top. This gave the plane a kind of "hump" at the front area. The plane In the pic has the cockpit canopy being a part of the fuselage line without the round windows. . What is more I notice a strut attached to the fuselage top between the cockpit and the wing. The CAMS-37 didn't have any there.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2017)

Beautiful aircraft.


----------



## Graeme (Nov 28, 2017)

Wurger said:


> But the one in the background isn't the CAMS-37 IMHO.



Yep, agreed. I'll keep looking...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 28, 2017)

I have the Mach 2 kit and just received the A-Model kit. Perhaps I should do a comparison thread, though I think everyone knows the outcome...


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 28, 2017)

I for one would like to see it Jim


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 28, 2017)

Me too!


----------



## johnbr (Jul 2, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 15, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 15, 2018)

Slick looking bird. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 18, 2018)

Love this boat.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 18, 2018)

If someone will send me a 1/72 scale print to compare them to, I'm game.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 18, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 14, 2019)

Luftwaffe. Manchmal aus der Reihe tanzend! - Pagina 50 
Do-26 v-4


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 14, 2019)

Sleek bird. Tape on the left wing is for............


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2019)

Nice shot!


----------



## johnbr (Nov 1, 2019)

Crew of the Dornier Do 26 "Seemöve"; top (from the l): pilots Karl Heinz Appel and Erich Gundermann; bottom (from the l): radio operator Engelmaier, and aircraft engineer Birsner


----------



## Juanita (Aug 27, 2020)

Wonderful collection of photos and drawings!


----------

